# Woodwork for metalwork tools



## Dalboy (17 Nov 2019)

Not so much metalworking but I did need to sort out my draw that I keep my micrometres in as two of them don't have there own box well the 0-2" did have a metal box mut was falling apart. So rather than have them keep knocking about I decided to make an insert for them.

The base is lined with a swatch that you find in shops I had a complete book of them and kept only those that I thought would come in handy for small projects. A little piece of mahogany a router and they now have a nice place to keep them secure.













I received this Depth Micrometer after putting a bid on E bay for the grand total of £22.60 but felt that the box needed tidying up before putting it in my toolbox.

The first is the before and the second after with a new piece of sponge in the lid to hold everything in place as well as some bits of felt where all the components sit. This was after cleanup and reseal the wood.


----------



## novocaine (19 Nov 2019)

much better. 

now to use them.


----------



## Dalboy (19 Nov 2019)

novocaine":1fvnq2s3 said:


> much better.
> 
> now to use them.



Still collecting next will be to have a go at making some tools for my woodturning which will be the beginning of next year as the Christmas present I have just ordered and had delivered has now been hidden from me by the wife (Spoil sport)


----------



## graduate_owner (10 Jan 2020)

Not quite following the same topic, but I have found metalworking kit to be very useful for woodworking at times.
I bought a vertical mill, floor standing, because it was cheap, and I thought I would use it for routing in wood. It does work, very accurately, but the finish is not so good because of the slower speed than a router. However it is fine for cutting mortises, where the edges are not seen. It is also a brilliant and very solid pillar drill, although limited in depth.
Then I managed to get a surface grinder. Replacing the 1/2" wide grinding wheel with a 1 1/2" wide wooden wheel plus abrasive paper makes an accurate thickness sander. Depth adjustment in 1/2 a thou.
Finally I have a spare spindle for each of my wood lathes, a graduate and a viceroy. I can mount these in the 3 jaw chuck of my Colchester master, and screw on a woodturning chuck or faceplate for dealing with very out of balance pieces. I get 3 HP of motor and speed doen to 50 or so rpm. When the bulk is removed the work I can shift it over to the relevant wood lathe complete with chuck / faceplate.
Finally I acquired a Taylor Hobson pantograph engraver. Not a great deal of use for it as such, but with minor modification I mount my router horizontally to the machine, and the work can be fixed to the platform. Again I have micro movement in all 3 directions.
So occasionally those metal machines do a bit more than mangling metal.

K


----------

